# Granular PGR Options (Trinexapac-ethyl)



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

Happy 4th everyone --

Was in Lowes this morning to pick up some stuff for the back garden and saw this by the register

https://www.bioadvanced.com/products/lawn-care/slow-mow-lawn-conditioner

It has the same active ingredient as Primmo -- but the whole bag was only 12 bucks (which would cover my lawn).. I must say that I they have my curiosity -- but wanted to see if anyone has any experience.. Almost seems too good to be true at the cost..


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

It is the same AI, but trinexepac-ethyl works best as a foliar application from what I understand. Plus, the cost per app is still going to be much higher with this than spraying. Keep in mind that you would probably have to apply this about every two weeks to remain in regulation.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@DeliveryMan It has the same active ingredient as Primmo and T-Nex (Trinexapac-ethyl). It took me a while to understand the application rate. I am not completely familiar with TifTuf Bermuda and what rate guys are using for applying T-Nex. I would expect they are applying at the hybrid rate which is .25 oz per 1000. The common bermuda rate is .75 oz per 1000.

This bag is labeled for common bermuda. It does not have a rate for hybrid bermudas. So if you applied at the common bermuda rate you would be over applying. So with hybrid bermuda you would apply at half the centipede grass rate. That would be 2lbs per 1000. You should be able to actually cover 5000 sq ft with this bag on hybrid bermuda.

So the price is actually $2.40 per 1000 sq. ft.

A gallon of T-NEX on Amazon is about $165. That works out to $0.32 cents per 1000 sq ft. at .25 oz per 1000.

So it is not to good to be true however it is a pretty good deal for a small yard if you do not want to spray.

For a 20K sq foot lawn like mine I paid $6.40 yesterday to apply T-NEX (5 oz). If I used these bags I would need four bags and $48. Huge difference. I hope someone else can confirm my math.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Another issue is that the Scotts Spreaders only go to a setting of 2. That is probably why they do not say "Hybrid Bermudas". It really is kind of sneaky and rather irresponsible for them to put out a product that does not state that this would be an over application on hybrid bermudas. Most homeowners do not even know what type of grass they have which makes it easy for them to just put common bermuda and wash their hands as the average homeowner with a hybrid bermuda over applies by 3 times the recommended rate.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@cldrunner, your math is correct.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Not to mention that imo it would be very difficult to get super even coverage with a spreader. PGR is not something that lends itself to uneven coverage as once i missed a tiny strip and you definitely knew it lol.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Jimefam It is funny you say that. A few days ago I tried spraying water on my driveway out of my tow behind sprayer in a 10-12 mph x-wind and the spray output was very uneven. I had to wait three days for the wind to get below 5mph.

I was watching a video the other day of a person trying to use a mixture of growth regulator in liquid form out of his spreader.

I have never tried to fill my spreader up with water and spread water at the lowest rate. I thought to myself it is hard enough using a tow behind sprayer with a shutoff switch and precision nozzles. This guy is crazy!

I will say though that when your kids are helping you mow they love PGR so they don't have to get out in the heat and mow as often.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

If it's $12 and treats 2,400 square feet (I got this from the link you posted), that's $5.00 per thousand. A gallon jug of Podium is $200 and at the higher rates of 0.5 oz/M, that's 256,000 square feet, or $0.78 per thousand. It's over 6 times more expensive than Podium, which is exactly the same as Primo with a different label.

Not that you shouldn't buy or use this product, you should use whatever you prefer and whatever gives you results, but it's definitely not cheaper.

One of the benefits of liquid application of PGRs is the ability to tank mix other products you need to put down such as fertilizers or fungicides. To those that have used granular PGRs, do you get even coverage and regulation?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Unless BioAdvanced did something very different with the formulation, for all intents and purposes, this is the same product as Andersons Governor. Now, you do not hear a lot about Governor because it is an inferior product to sprayed Trinexepac.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Unless BioAdvanced did something very different with the formulation, for all intents and purposes, this is the same product as Andersons Governor. Now, you do not hear a lot about Governor because it is an inferior product to sprayed Trinexepac.


I think Doc is about to start selling it as he has mentioned it several times in a few of his videos. He says spraying PGR isn't as accurate :lol: or he isn't able to profit off of selling liquid PGR :thumbup:


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

This product is not labeled for hybrid bermuda. Only labeled for common bermuda. I saw that @DeliveryMan had TifTuf so if he applied the common rate it would have been 3 times the rate for Tif Tuf. The cost per 1000 is also variable depending on the type of grass you have. I calculated $2.40 per 1000 by the rate that would have been appropriate for TifTuf. A Scotts spreader could not be set at a low enough setting to apply the rate needed for TifTuf. I have Tiff 419 and it would be twice the rate for my grass.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think Doc is about to start selling it as he has mentioned it several times in a few of his videos. He says spraying PGR isn't as accurate :lol: or he isn't able to profit off of selling liquid PGR :thumbup:


We need to create a parody channel. I'll mow with murse .....maybe one handed using a trucut


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

Okay -- thanks for the info guys..

I have done pretty well with the basics of the bermuda bible and am starting to wade into the deeper waters of guys like you that have more experience with complicated fertilizers, herbicides, and PGR to take me to the next level

Truly appreciate the insight


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Unless BioAdvanced did something very different with the formulation, for all intents and purposes, this is the same product as Andersons Governor. Now, you do not hear a lot about Governor because it is an inferior product to sprayed Trinexepac.
> ...


You said what I was thinking.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

JRS 9572 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


He now says Liquid PGR isn't as good as granular because it's too easy to mess your lawn up with the liquid. Granular is dummy proof he claims. (I'm guessing he will charge 75-100 bucks for a 35lb bag that requires around 5-6lbs per 1K.) We'll see if it's in that ball park.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a bag of Governor G ordered already from my golf course fertilizer guy.

For me, it's dummy-proof as I have not invested in a backpack sprayer and have not tried PGR.

A 34 lb bag at 1.7 for my Hybrid Bermuda and a 4k yard will give me about 5 applications...

It's currently listed online for $67


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Passat774 What kind of spreader do you have?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Passat774 said:


> I have a bag of Governor G ordered already from my golf course fertilizer guy.
> 
> For me, it's dummy-proof as I have not invested in a backpack sprayer and have not tried PGR.
> 
> ...


I'm curious. You apply to wet grass so it sticks to the blades? The same 2-3 weeks suppression? The one good thing about spraying PGR, is that I've come to realize I like spraying. I only have a cheap 20v chapin backpack sprayer, but it's a good beginner sprayer. I only have a 4700 sq ft yard, so I'll never need a fancy spray cart, I'll end up getting a better backpack sprayer. Once, I switched to the T-jet nozzle that Ware posted I was hooked. The benefits of spraying PGR is that you can put everything else in there as well.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Passat774 said:


> I have a bag of Governor G ordered already from my golf course fertilizer guy.
> 
> For me, it's dummy-proof as I have not invested in a backpack sprayer and have not tried PGR.
> 
> ...


I find it difficult to get granular apps out evenly at such low rates.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I just rather spend my money elsewhere in the yard. That's ridiculously expensive compared to a jug of T-Nex that I am sharing with two of my friends and will last a couple of years.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

At this rate of spraying PGR every two weeks. I'll end up using .4 gallons a year. So it's not a stretch for me to invest in a gallon by myself.

The Bayer BioAdvanced Slow Mow Lawn Conditioner would cost me roughly $75.00 (3 bags) every two weeks to cover 8,100 square feet. The savings on 2-3 apps would pay for the gallon of T-Nex.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah, my friends only use an ounce per app and I only use 3 ounces currently so it will last a while.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

cldrunner said:


> @Passat774 What kind of spreader do you have?


prizelawn cbr iv

Currently applying greens grade products extremely small sgn 80-100

I do not deny the fact the liquid application is better but for a beginner, it's a good option.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I changed the title of this thread, as it was a bit misleading.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Unless BioAdvanced did something very different with the formulation, for all intents and purposes, this is the same product as Andersons Governor. Now, you do not hear a lot about Governor because it is an inferior product to sprayed Trinexepac.
> ...


He's pushing the granular Governor G only due to his relationship with Anderson's. It's a disservice to the people who follow him and don't know any better. Then uses scare tactics telling people that spraying PGR is dangerous so To use this granular product. Give me A friggen brake. If he was trying to help people jump on PGR at least show pro and cons of both and then educate people on how much you will have to reapply, what a GDD is, and cost per app.

There's only one Doc that's @Greendoc

The kicker he says "Stripes in Bermuda are for Pussizzz." Well I guess I'm a pussizz and your a used car salesmen.

I guess I'll drive over to his house here in Athens and mow some stripes in his lawn with my GM 1600 and ask his opinion while I'm there.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Says he doesn't want to put PGR down when there are thunderstorms coming? I guess the granular needs way more time before rain comes?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

His channel is just a running infomercial designed to promote is affiliate links.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Let's please not turn this into yet another Doc thread.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ware said:


> Let's please not turn this into yet another Doc thread.


Sorry the PGR content, it's just low hanging fruit!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Honestly from a beginner's perspective, the granular is a much simpler product to use. I hope to have mine here soon.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Passat774 said:


> Honestly from a beginner's perspective, the granular is a much simpler product to use. I hope to have mine here soon.


Personally, calibrating a sprayer is much easier than true product calibration on a spreader.

Does granular PGR have a place yes...especially if your yard is really small and the bag can get you thru a season or 2. The problem becomes cost over time/frequency of applications to properly regulate the turf and avoid constant rebound.

For instance:

My lawn is 14k

At $72 this one bag of Anderson's Governor G, which is the same AI as TNex, treats 8500 sqft or $8.47 per 1000.

To treat my lawn with this product it would cost $118 per application. I'm applying every 225 GDD, which right now in the GA heat is about every 12-14 days.

1 gallon of TNex is $140. I apply at .25 oz p/1000 which equates to .27 cents p/1000 or $3.78 per total lawn application. Basically 1 gallon will treat at the .25 oz rate around 512,000 sq ft. Or around 37 applications on my lawn . That's roughly 3-4 years on a $140 investment.

37 applications at $118 is $4366 to spread a granular PGR. No thanks.

If people take the time to learn how to calibrate their sprayer, they can spray TNex.

Being told don't use spray PGRs and that granular is better/safer is disingenuous and unethical when you personally gain from that statement.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't imagine being as precise spreading granule as you can be spraying a liquid... regardless, the cost factor alone makes this a no-brainer for me.


----------



## d_b (May 19, 2020)

LMFAO 30-40 times the cost per application compared to T-nex and it's not shippable to almost 30 different states! How will we ever be able to order it from amazon using the links on the website linked in the description below :shocked:


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Ware said:


> Let's please not turn this into yet another Doc thread.


Very fair point @ware

Everyone, including me, doesn't have to watch his YouTube channel or buy the products he promotes.

But as @FedDawg555 said, and I paraphrase, sometimes it's just too tempting.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Personally, calibrating a sprayer is much easier than true product calibration on a spreader.

@FedDawg555 makes a good point.

Honestly I have never calibrated the sprayer. I know the measurement of the area. I put 2 gallons of water into the 4 gallon tank. Add the amount of T-Nex needed for the area, and fill the remainder with water. Take my cordless drill with the paddle, and stir for two minutes.

Then I walk that area, at a steady pace until all the liquid in the tank has been sprayed out. I then go back and mix the same for another area. I have a pretty consistent volume of spray due to the battery power, and not dependent and vary on how many pumps I do to pressurize with a traditional sprayer. I probably could spread the 4 gallons with the appropriate dose over the three areas I spray. I just feel more comfortable doing it the way described above with three batches over three areas.

Doing it this way has worked great for my 1st two sprays.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

How much does your sprayer set up cost for a battery powered 5 gallon sprayer?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the Chapin 24V usually sells for about $160. It accepts TeeJet nozzles and can be used for other blanket apps like Prodiamine, which is also significantly more cost effective when applied in liquid form. It may not be for everyone, but a nice sprayer pays for itself pretty quick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Ware said:


> I think the Chapin 24V usually sells for about $160. It accepts TeeJet nozzles and can be used for other blanket apps like Prodiamine, which is also significantly more cost effective when applied in liquid form. It may not be for everyone, but a nice sprayer pays for itself pretty quick. :thumbsup:


I agree. I use the My4Sons sprayer and the only calibration I had to do was figure out my walking speed to get 1 gallon out over 1000sf. I feel that granules won't flow as smoothly here with all the humidity and they can stick together and clump at times which would make the spreading very inconsistent.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> Another issue is that the Scotts Spreaders only go to a setting of 2. That is probably why they do not say "Hybrid Bermudas". It really is kind of sneaky and rather irresponsible for them to put out a product that does not state that this would be an over application on hybrid bermudas. Most homeowners do not even know what type of grass they have which makes it easy for them to just put common bermuda and wash their hands as the average homeowner with a hybrid bermuda over applies by 3 times the recommended rate.


How are you getting 3x?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Passat774 said:


> How much does your sprayer set up cost for a battery powered 5 gallon sprayer?


If you have Ryobi 18+ batteries then this one is decent at $149

I replaced the wand and nozzles per DFW instructions.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-O...-Battery-and-Charger-Included-P2840/303585241

I'm on season 2 and its works great. If you don't have Ryobi stuff already I'd look at the Chapin or https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105ex-effortless-backpack-sprayer/


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> @DeliveryMan It has the same active ingredient as Primmo and T-Nex (Trinexapac-ethyl). It took me a while to understand the application rate. I am not completely familiar with TifTuf Bermuda and what rate guys are using for applying T-Nex. I would expect they are applying at the hybrid rate which is .25 oz per 1000. The common bermuda rate is .75 oz per 1000.
> 
> This bag is labeled for common bermuda. It does not have a rate for hybrid bermudas. So if you applied at the common bermuda rate you would be over applying. So with hybrid bermuda you would apply at half the centipede grass rate. That would be 2lbs per 1000. You should be able to actually cover 5000 sq ft with this bag on hybrid bermuda.
> 
> ...


Why do you assume he'd be over applying? Look at active ingredients and the % concentrated plus the amount applied in the application.

I use 0.38oz(11.23 ml) for tiftuff because its based off tifway 419


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you assume he'd be over applying? Look at active ingredients and the % concentrated plus the amount applied in the application.
> ...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Unless BioAdvanced did something very different with the formulation, for all intents and purposes, this is the same product as Andersons Governor. Now, you do not hear a lot about Governor because it is an inferior product to sprayed Trinexepac.


As Greendoc mentioned, the BioAdvanced Slow Mow Lawn Conditioner appears to be the same formulation (0.15% Trinexapac-ethyl) as Andersons Governor G.

Governor G calls for 2.6 pounds of product per thousand square feet for Tifway - which is half the 5.2 lb rate they specify for common bermuda. We see the same thing on the T-Nex label, where the Tifway rate (0.38 oz/M) is roughly half the common bermuda rate (0.75 oz/M).

​
What really intrigues me is that the Governor G (0.15% AI) 2.6 lb/M rate for Tifway works out to about 0.0624 oz AI per thousand square feet. T-Nex contains one pound of AI per gallon, or 0.125 oz AI per fl oz of product. So at 0.38 fl oz/M for Tifway, that's 0.0475 oz AI per thousand square feet. My guess is the ~30% increase in AI for the granular product dose is because it is much less efficient than spraying AI directly onto the plant leaf.

​


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ware said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Unless BioAdvanced did something very different with the formulation, for all intents and purposes, this is the same product as Andersons Governor. Now, you do not hear a lot about Governor because it is an inferior product to sprayed Trinexepac.
> ...


In order for the Granular Tnex products to even stand a chance of working, they need to be applied to wet grass and not watered in for several hours. As far as I know, TNex is not absorbed through roots very well. There are other PGRs that go through roots, but they are not very forgiving. Over application of one of those will cause severe stunting that will last months.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Any performance updates?

Mine arrived Saturday but I did some top dressing so it will be a few days before I use mine.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> Passat774 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly from a beginner's perspective, the granular is a much simpler product to use. I hope to have mine here soon.
> ...


OMG, If that is the price of what Doc is planning on rolling out? ....No Thank you !! LOL

That's crazy expensive and in my small opinion not worth it. I'll stick to my T-Nex and work on my craft and be an expert backpack sprayer....LOL I just can't justify the cost if I were applying it as much as I do, not to mention the limitations and be able to tweak the dosage from time to time without it costing me a fortune.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hapa512 said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > Passat774 said:
> ...


The HTWD, Governor G just hit Amazon it's $79 a bag for 34 lbs.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

I just watched Doc's video on it today. I do see how there would be some benefits to granular to "certain" people. If you were just wanting to get the added benefits from a PGR, but to apply that every month ? That would be really expensive. If you bought two bags that would be the same as buying a gallon of T-Nex that would last you for years.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FedDawg555 said:


> Hapa512 said:
> 
> 
> > FedDawg555 said:
> ...


Damn that's expensive.. but it'll sell I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> The HTWD, Governor G just hit Amazon it's $79 a bag for 34 lbs.





Hapa512 said:


> I just watched Doc's video on it today.


What a coincidence! :lol:


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

I paid significantly less and made my first application today.

On Hybrid Bermuda 3800 square feet I applied 5 pounds. I went light as I just did a 1" inch sub verticutt and top dressing last week. The turf is all green but it is still semi recovering.

I have tasked my son to take pictures the next ten days in the same spot and will report back once it's actively slowing the growth.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I shamefully admit I purchased this as well. I wanted a PGR before slit seeding and I don't have the proper spray equipment. I can post back results, but we already know it's expensive just for the convenience of granular. Additionally, the label says to not apply when temperatures are consistently over 75F. I probably won't have a choice, so was thinking about dialing back dosage. Does anybody have insight for doing something similar with the liquid variants?


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

BrainBailey said:


> I shamefully admit I purchased this as well. I wanted a PGR before slit seeding and I don't have the proper spray equipment. I can post back results, but we already know it's expensive just for the convenience of granular. Additionally, the label says to not apply when temperatures are consistently over 75F. I probably won't have a choice, so was thinking about dialing back dosage. Does anybody have insight for doing something similar with the liquid variants?


How have the results been? Does it get even coverage or is it pretty spotty?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Can't apply over 75 degrees? You mean... when it's growing so fast you WANT a growth regulator?

No limitations on the liquid. So hot I sometimes mix mine with just sweat.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I put the product down on Monday, so still have another 1-2 days for it to fully kick in. Application was easy, and the prill size was nice and small. I spoke to someone at The Andersons before applying and they advised that application during morning dew is best to help with adhesion to the blades as the PGR will not be absorbed through the roots. I switched my plan because of ran in the forecast, and spritzed my lawn for about 2 minutes before applying around noon. This seemed to work well. There's many granules stuck to the blades, so that is encouraging. Some spots are already regulating, some are still growing, and some spots got discolored. I attribute this to my crappy Scott's mini, and also having to refill the hopper mid pass, so results could definitely be better. All-in-all, so far so good. Will report back again in a week. It might be hard for me to gauge true effectiveness as I will be slit seeding on Monday, so the lawn is going to see some serious abuse.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I mowed the lawn Sunday before putting the Governor G down on Monday. Today was the first time I have mowed since. Some areas are definitely in regulation and are borderline dormant. Others are still growing well, and do not seem to be in regulation yet. As a whole, the lawn looks "okay" with noticeable differences in hue. The label says it takes 3-5 days to become fully effective, and I'm at the lower bound, so I expect other areas to slow down soon. My crappy Scott's mini surely didn't help the cause, and is at least partly to blame for the "blotchiness".

It's important to note that I have a cool season lawn, despite this being a warm season thread. I am using the product to stunt my existing turf before slit seeding next week. I am trying to do as much of a reno as possible, without using the nuclear glypho option. In hindsight, I probably should have started, or should start a journal. All that considered, I'm entirely fine if I damage the existing turf, so my experiment could be viewed as a "worst case" study,


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

So sounds like it doesn't work correctly due to the application inconsistencies, which is why spraying is advised, as this is something deemed needing precision.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

@FATC1TY I'm hesitant to fully agree with that statement. My spreader is about as bad as it gets, plus I had to refill mid-spread. Cost aside, I think this product could have its merits if a proper spreader and application technique is employed. We'll see how well things look in a few more days, as we're still only at the 3 day mark.

Additionally, I'll repeat my observation that I was surprised to see as much granular adhesion to the grass blades that I did. For 2+ inch turf, where the stem to blade surface area ratio is more prominent, this will certainly become less effective. However, for very dense and healthy turf in the 1" and below realm, I think this stuff would spread and adhere well, and will definitely be more effective in that use case.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

BrainBailey said:


> @FATC1TY I'm hesitant to fully agree with that statement. My spreader is about as bad as it gets, plus I had to refill mid-spread. Cost aside, I think this product could have its merits if a proper spreader and application technique is employed. We'll see how well things look in a few more days, as we're still only at the 3 day mark.
> 
> Additionally, I'll repeat my observation that I was surprised to see as much granular adhesion to the grass blades that I did. For 2+ inch turf, where the stem to blade surface area ratio is more prominent, this will certainly become less effective. However, for very dense and healthy turf in the 1" and below realm, I think this stuff would spread and adhere well, and will definitely be more effective in that use case.


Sure, you are seeing random suppression, but for the sake of the cause, random is the furthest thing someone would want with PGR.

This product would be aimed at people like yourself who, would simply prefer to spread granular products, most who, dare I say, wouldn't have the knowledge you'd have, and would get poor results with similar equipment.

If someone has to buy a 200+ dollar spreader, and hone down a good calibration, and follow the technique to a "T", I'm not sure im buying into it being effective for the purpose.

Sure it suppressed some, less in others, none here, means it's "working", but what good would it be for someone who's trying to evenly treat a yard is my argument.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

There's a lot of variables that go into it, but I think at this point the liquid dispersion options will undoubtedly give a better result - I don't argue that. However, for those intending to stay strictly granular (for whatever reason), I don't think we write this one off just yet. My opinion right now is that it's certainly not worth $80, but I also think we should be fair and give it a bit more time before committing to that assertion.

For limited use applications like mine, far from routine, this may be a viable solution. Again, albeit very expensive (but still cheaper than investing in all the spray equipment).


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

So I mowed the lawn yesterday with my Honda rotary, and today I have noticed a grey hazing over a majority of the lawn. Similar to if the blade was really dull, but I just sharpened it. I believe I remember reading that this was a 'side effect' that could happen after the first 1-2 mowings. Does this same behavior happen with liquid options? If not, I would say this is another demerit against the Governor G.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

So an update for those curious. I'm two weeks in from putting the Governor G down, and things are looking MUCH better. The grass is definitely under regulation and is mostly uniform across the lawn. After about a week, everything started to even out, so you need to get through 1 or 2 mows to really see the results you want. I still think this is a cost prohibitive solution. But, if this could be sourced cheaper (some have mentioned they were able to find it locally and much cheaper than Amazon), I myself would consider using it in the future.


----------

